# Compact Multi vs. Not So Compact



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2022)

It’s a shower time for some of my plants today! 
The smaller plant in the photo below is Cascade Creek x gardineri. Cascade Creek is adductum x Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum).
I have had this plant since 2016 when it was a first time blooming seedling on a single growth. It has since bloomed six times for me, the most recent one being last month. and there is a new spike coming along nicely with three buds. It always bloomed with two flowers with only one exception when it bloomed with three flowers last year.
Three of the oldest growths are dead & brown at the center separating the clump into two parts. There is a total of 7 growths, of which 4 are new of different stages of development.
Culture: This plant is still in its 3.75 inch square plastic pot with chunky bark & perlite it came in six years ago. Never been repotted although it needs some more space now. The moss was added on top to cover the roots.
I had this under T8 at all times thus far and only temporarily move them to windowsill once the inflorescence reach certain height.
It is watered with tap water (very low mineral content) about every three days. Fertilizer is applied at random, usually once a month or less. Other times, I would fertilize every other week, but still this comes to only twice or so per month and that’s my max for anything I grow.

Now, the bigger one.
It is rothschildianum x anitum. I believe this came from Sam’s (Orchid Inn) flask. Mike gifted me a small seedling a few years ago since I told him I don’t grow multis. It was among my very first straight (as in multis with only genes from multis and not from other subgenera like Delrosi).
It has grown steadily in its tiny 2.5 inch pot for the first few years. It really began to gain size since about 2019 and I finally repotted it into its current 4.2 in round pot last summer. It is a root champion like multis typically are and very thirsty.
That one leaf is as wide as hand!! A huge leaf!
The base of the plant is bumpy so I expect it to spike in the near future. Hopefully large & dark flowers!


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 5, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It’s a shower time for some of my plants today!
> The smaller plant in the photo below is Cascade Creek x gardineri. Cascade Creek is adductum x Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum).
> I have had this plant since 2016 when it was a first time blooming seedling on a single growth. It has since bloomed six times for me, the most recent one being last month. and there is a new spike coming along nicely with three buds. It always bloomed with two flowers with only one exception when it bloomed with three flowers last year.
> Three of the oldest growths are dead & brown at the center separating the clump into two parts. There is a total of 7 growths, of which 4 are new of different stages of development.
> ...


Your plants look very healthy. I still have several plants from that flask, but none of them have leaves that wide. It does sound like it is likely to bloom in a few months. Mike


----------



## JLOG (Feb 5, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It’s a shower time for some of my plants today!
> The smaller plant in the photo below is Cascade Creek x gardineri. Cascade Creek is adductum x Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum).
> I have had this plant since 2016 when it was a first time blooming seedling on a single growth. It has since bloomed six times for me, the most recent one being last month. and there is a new spike coming along nicely with three buds. It always bloomed with two flowers with only one exception when it bloomed with three flowers last year.
> Three of the oldest growths are dead & brown at the center separating the clump into two parts. There is a total of 7 growths, of which 4 are new of different stages of development.
> ...


Stunning!! The leaf widht is the widhest I’d never seen. They looks very healhty and a good color leaf


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2022)

orchid527 said:


> Your plants look very healthy. I still have several plants from that flask, but none of them have leaves that wide. It does sound like it is likely to bloom in a few months. Mike


I'm happy that it has grown so well. Thank you!
Oh, by the way, can I trouble you and ask for the parents' clonal names if you have kept the original cross information?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2022)

JLOG said:


> Stunning!! The leaf widht is the widhest I’d never seen. They looks very healhty and a good color leaf


That plant was also grown pretty much the same way as the other plant.
It had it on the windowsill at first (I did not have artificial lights until 2016) then, T8 light the last few years.
I did try natural light on the window area for a few months in 2021. It is back on T8 set up now. Once it spikes, it will move back to the window area. Eventually, it may prove to be a major struggle for me due to its sheer size.


----------



## orchid527 (Feb 5, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I'm happy that it has grown so well. Thank you!
> Oh, by the way, can I trouble you and ask for the parents' clonal names if you have kept the original cross information?


I believe the roth is "Red Sea". The anitum is definitely "Ace" AM/AOS. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 5, 2022)

orchid527 said:


> I believe the roth is "Red Sea". The anitum is definitely "Ace" AM/AOS. Mike


Thank you very much!


----------



## Redtwist (Feb 6, 2022)

Lovely looking, healthy plants. I have one of the same WBW cross from Sam - such a vigorous grower! Here’s what you can expect (or similar)


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 6, 2022)

I'd be very happy to bloom something like that!


----------

